# 1st Edition 2011 Auto World Magazine



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Cool,

Just went to the mailbox and found the new auto world 2011 Model Car magazine. It covers Slot Cars, Die-Cast and Model Kits. Now I am going to go look at it again.

Dave


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Got mine today too. Nice surprise.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Man I used to love reading those things, How can I get one now?

Boosted


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Try the website & request for a catalog


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea man!! Number 1 first edition!!

WooPee!!!

It has a lot of cool stuff in there. Some of their models are sick cool!!!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

OK I feel stupid but is the website www.autoworldhobby.com? 

I cant get it to come up

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

www.autoworldstore.com should work


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Al, I have requested my catalog and am now going out to sit by the mail box, wave if you see me.

Boosted


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Got mine today. I like it. They did a great job on it. fcb


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Got mine on the weekend sure brings back memories.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Okay I give up where do you request a magazine? Do you just contact them and ask for one, or is there a special send me a mag icon?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Thanks Al, I have requested my catalog and am now going out to sit by the mail box, wave if you see me.
> 
> Boosted


How do you request the catalog? I don't see a spot on the website to do this.Thanks!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got mine.... but it was missing the cover and the first page... and is in tatters overall.
Bummer


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

For those interested I scanned a few the old Johnny Lightning News Flash issues that have slot car relevance. http://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/GregKaty/JLNewsFlash/


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Click on 'Contact Info', you'll go to an email-type setup where you can write them.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

It looks like you get a free book when you order from AW. I havnt order in a while but I recieved one in the mail yesterday. They might be sending them out to previous buyers and new customers placing orders. On the web site it says you will receive a poster and something else along with the new AW catalog with a purchase.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the ad


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine showed up in the mail yesterday, but the cool thing...they sent one to my wife too! Now that's strategic marketing! 

-Paul


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They are selling on ebay for $5-$10 plus shipping!!


----------

